
Choosing The Right Freelancing Niche [audio] - chris_hawk
https://simplecast.com/s/d16eaa57
======
chris_hawk
Hey! Interviewer here. This is my recent talk with Connie Holen, who is kind
of a badass - how many web designers do you know who are former fighter
pilots? O_O

Anyway. Connie is pretty cool and she figured out some useful things about
running a freelancing/consulting biz. If you want to chat about the episode or
have any questions, I'll be around.

Hope you find this useful. Thanks!

~~~
komali2
Any chance these podcasts are transcribed somewhere?

~~~
SyneRyder
Looks like it isn't online for this episode yet, but usually Chris has full
transcripts on the 100kfreelancing.com website. It'll probably appear here
when it's ready:

[http://www.100kfreelancing.com/0117-choosing-right-
freelanci...](http://www.100kfreelancing.com/0117-choosing-right-freelancing-
niche/)

~~~
chris_hawk
Thanks, I was just coming in here to post this!

Sometimes it takes me a day or two to get the transcripts up. I don't have
them for every episode yet, as I just introduced the feature 3 or 4 episodes
ago, but I'll have one up for this episode soon.

------
tertius
For those looking for the RSS to add to your podcast player.

[https://rss.simplecast.com/podcasts/2725/rss](https://rss.simplecast.com/podcasts/2725/rss)

~~~
chris_hawk
Thanks! I should probably share that more prominently on the website.

------
rezzz-dev
Great episode! I know that when I focused my business and really only targeted
one kind of client, my revenue went up.

My monthly recurring revenue 10X in just 6 months.

~~~
chris_hawk
10x is craaaaazy. I mean, unless you were only making like $500/month before.
And I know that's not the case! :)

